# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 25 - January 2nd - 4th, 2013



## gamer11200

|| BGB25 stats page || Countdown to start || Countdown to end ||

*Kick off 2013 with BGB25! Sign up & crunch to assist us in continuing our journey to become one of the world's top BOINC Teams*

Note: Due to the new year being on Tuesday, this BGB will be starting on Wednesday instead.

Promote BGB25 in your forum signature:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER]:thumb: [URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1340591/boincers-gone-bonkers-25-january-2nd-4th-2013/0_20]BOINCers Gone Bonkers 25 - January 2nd - 4th, 2013[/URL] :thumb:
[I]Kick off 2013 with BOINC! Signup, crunch for team Overclock.net & win prizes![/I][/CENTER]

*What is the monthly "BOINCers Gone Bonkers" event about?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Similar to the Foldathons; this is a 48-hour period where everyone fires up every computer they have, and tries to earn as many credits as they possibly can in an effort to boost our team ranking in both overall ranking and per-project rankings.
It's also a great time to take a break from gaming to increase your credits. Plus, it raises awareness for BOINC and distributed computing as a whole. Getting word out is crucial for the long term stability and success of our BOINC team, and we hope to get some new long term BOINCers in the process.



*My computer isn't the fastest, would it still be worthwhile to participate?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yes. Unlike [email protected], BOINC has many many projects and applications. If you need assistance on choosing a project for an older computer, start a new thread or post in this thread and we will help you out in choosing the right projects for you.



*When is BGB25 taking place?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It begins on Wednesday January 2nd at midnight Eastern Standard Time (when Tuesday turns to Wednesday) and ends on Thursday January 4th at 11:59:59pm Eastern Time (1 second before Friday begins). _Please_ check this time with your local time zone to see when it starts for you.



*How do I set up my computers for this?*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



You can use this guide to get BOINC on your system, and choose the projects that you would like to crunch units for. You may also use this guide to use BOINC exclusively on your Graphics card(s).
A list of all Projects can be found here.



*I have looked at the list of projects and I am still undecided on what I should run.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Every month, we choose projects to be the Overclock.net Projects of The Month (PoTM). We do this to increase our ranking in those projects. Check that out and consider running those if you are still not sure what to run.
Also remember to join team Overclock.net for each project that you attach to in the BOINC Manager.



*I would like to donate a prize*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here is the guideline:
*You MUST cover the shipping costs if shipping within your country of residence.
*Send a Private Message (PM) to me with the item that you wish to donate and pics of the item(s) (if possible) or link to the item on the web (if possible)



*Requirements to win a prize*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Prize value $0-$24.99: at least 1,000 credits
$25-$49.99: at least 5,000 credits
$50-$99.99: at least 20,000 credits
$100-$200: at least 50,000 credits
$200+: at least 125,000 credits
(also, the requirement of having NOT accepted a prize given out for last month's BOINCers Gone Bonkers event applies)



*Prizes being donated for this event:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



($30) - Dota 2 on Steam - donated by *funfortehfun* - DECLINED
($30) - Dota 2 on Steam - donated by *funfortehfun* - Winner: *rasa123*
($30) - Dota 2 on Steam - donated by *funfortehfun* - Winner: *labnjab*
($30) - Dota 2 on Steam - donated by *funfortehfun* - Winner: *RX14*
($11) - All Games in the Humble Indle Bundle 7 - Donated by *MJD* - DECLINED
($10) - Overclock.net Lanyard - Donated by *Overclock.net* - Winner: *k4m1k4z3*



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&hl=en_US&key=0AkQOm4i5xqx5dHc3ZGlCSUFvaWFxWjhWNVc4R0x5QkE&single=true&gid=35&output=html&widget=true


----------



## TechCrazy

Im in, if the world doesnt end


----------



## deegon

This is the end LOL




It's the next day here in NZ and all is good


----------



## DarkRyder

in it to win it!


----------



## hijackerjack

Let's try to start the new year off by beating our 60 mil daily credit haha. I should have my second 79XX by then so I would be able to actually get a decent PPD haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamer11200

It would be incredible if we could hit a daily output of 70 million.


----------



## vectrauk

signed up


----------



## patricksiglin

signed up.


----------



## granno21

Signed up

Should be able to do better this BGB. I am adding two radeon 5850s to my setup courtesy of dark Ryder


----------



## braxsusriely

Signing up once i get home to get my ID's... any chance we can get POTM before the start of this? I'm fine just leaving everything on WCG but if it'd be better elsewhere.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> Signing up once i get home to get my ID's... any chance we can get POTM before the start of this? I'm fine just leaving everything on WCG but if it'd be better elsewhere.


January 2013 projects of the month will be up before the year is up


----------



## braxsusriely

1100 on WCG a bad number? 1090T at 3.7ghz ( allowed 90% ) and two GTX 460's at 800/1600/3800 ?

Thats from BOINC manager but according to boinc stats....3,717 ??
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/user/list/0/100/25285#130


----------



## slapstick01

In.


----------



## Sqrldg

In!


----------



## Sethy666

In!

If I cant get the date / time conversion right this time


----------



## goodtobeking

Bout forgot to sign up for this. All setup now and ready to rock


----------



## KleanAce45

Missed the last session, signed up and ready...btw "Merry Christmas" ppl.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KleanAce45*
> 
> Missed the last session, signed up and ready...btw "Merry Christmas" ppl.


And to you... I hope Santa was good to everyone this year


----------



## Bal3Wolf

My bump in points present probly wont be here for this bgb.


----------



## DarkRyder

why not?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why not?
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


cause of weekend and holidays probly if it all comes in then i will bump my points 1-2mil lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

on a good note, the stats site has been updated for the coming BGB. now if we can just get everyone to double, and triple check their cpuids in the list we might not have any problems with stats


----------



## gamer11200

Under a week remains until this BGB kicks off!


----------



## Rx14

I've used BOINC before but how do they count the scores because there are loads of different websites. It's not made totally clear in the post.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I've used BOINC before but how do they count the scores because there are loads of different websites. It's not made totally clear in the post.


Each project gives differt credits and they all add up to be your total from all projects.


----------



## Rx14

Ok i see now so i used boincstats/bam so sign up with a load of projects and signed up with the overclock.net team on all of my projects. So: can you add me to the list of participants please.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Ok i see now so i used boincstats/bam so sign up with a load of projects and signed up with the overclock.net team on all of my projects. So: can you add me to the list of participants please.


You need to sign up by yourself, there's a link for that in first post.


----------



## FireBean

I'm in again. Woot! Missed last month.







Very Busy.

I need to get my main rig going again though... Getting it back on water!
At least these 2 work computers are crunching 24/7. The boss will never know, muahahaha!

Now only if I can infect the entire business


----------



## tjr2121

In. Great way to start the new year.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> on a good note, the stats site has been updated for the coming BGB. now if we can just get everyone to double, and triple check their cpuids in the list we might not have any problems with stats


Direct cut and paste from the BAM site for my cpuid... should be good


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my extra toys for bgb should be here sat if im lucky i get it all setup and running by the 1st.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my extra toys for bgb should be here sat if im lucky i get it all setup and running by the 1st.


Good luck with your gear!


----------



## Rx14

Is it normal to have a different CPID for every different project because the one on my boincstats page is different to EVERY ONE on my projects


----------



## Rx14

I understand now. I have to wait for the CPID's to allign by running boinc with all my projects. COOL.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> I understand now. I have to wait for the CPID's to allign by running boinc with all my projects. COOL.


make sure your username on all projects are the same capitalization of your usename is key, as well as email addy and other info. make sure all info is the same.


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> make sure your username on all projects are the same capitalization of your usename is key, as well as email addy and other info. make sure all info is the same.


I signed up on boincstats.com and used boincstats to create user profiles and it seems to collect all the projects and even what team i'm on im just waiting to get home to my main computer because i've been experimenting on my nan's laptop leving it on overnight







(Celeron M: OH MY GOD IT CRASHED ON FIREFOX)
Done 2 WU's just need to make the rest lign up by completing WU's tho i may not get my climate prediction WU done for WEEKS!
So is the strategy on projects to go for ones with small WU's so you can yet the most points. And how long do you wait after the event for WU's to get validated ...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> make sure your username on all projects are the same capitalization of your usename is key, as well as email addy and other info. make sure all info is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up on boincstats.com and used boincstats to create user profiles and it seems to collect all the projects and even what team i'm on im just waiting to get home to my main computer because i've been experimenting on my nan's laptop leving it on overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Celeron M: OH MY GOD IT CRASHED ON FIREFOX)
> Done 2 WU's just need to make the rest lign up by completing WU's tho i may not get my climate prediction WU done for WEEKS!
> So is the strategy on projects to go for ones with small WU's so you can yet the most points. And how long do you wait after the event for WU's to get validated ...
Click to expand...

Welcome to our BOINC team!

Climate Prediction work units are the largest work units in all of BOINC. Sometimes, they take up to 300 hours to complete.

Most projects will give you credits based on how long the work unit was running, so you shouldn't see a difference in credit output from doing small work units vs. large work units. The small work units are aimed towards slower hardware.

Validation for work units depends on what project you are running. Some projects have instant validation, and some will take a few hours or days to validate. In the case of those that take days, it typically verifies your work unit data with another BOINCers work unit data, so it all depends on when the other person completes their work unit.


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Welcome to our BOINC team!
> Climate Prediction work units are the largest work units in all of BOINC. Sometimes, they take up to 300 hours to complete.
> Most projects will give you credits based on how long the work unit was running, so you shouldn't see a difference in credit output from doing small work units vs. large work units. The small work units are aimed towards slower hardware.
> Validation for work units depends on what project you are running. Some projects have instant validation, and some will take a few hours or days to validate. In the case of those that take days, it typically verifies your work unit data with another BOINCers work unit data, so it all depends on when the other person completes their work unit.


I will be running for this BGB a P4 at 3ghz with 1.5gb ram and an 8800gt
Next BGB i will be running a i5-3570K @ the highest i can overclock with a 212 evo,
8gb ram
8800GT (will upgrade later this year
Shame really that the dilivery date for the components for the next build are 4-7 jan...
Can you suggest projects for the P4 and for the later rig (full specs for both rigs are in my sig)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Anyone running Lattice? Got my first units since signing up months ago; 40-60hr run times


----------



## DarkRyder

not for a long time, i added it on a few machines and let them sit. weeks went by with no wu's so i switched them to something else.


----------



## eus105454

All signed up and ready to rock!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> not for a long time, i added it on a few machines and let them sit. weeks went by with no wu's so i switched them to something else.


I don't seem to be getting any progress on them at all. 0% for two days, then jumped to 15%. Had to reboot and it was down to 8% and 0% on one.
Just gonna go ahead and abort those


----------



## DarkStar99

I may have skip this one. I had to RMA my ram and i don't have any spare. It may arrive by the 2nd, but who knows with shipping.....fingers crossed! Good luck to all!


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in









I will be running my HTPC only though. I've had no time at all to put my main rig together after it's end-of-year deep cleaning.

I miss my games


----------



## jakethesnake438

I'm in. Hopefully got my CPIDs correct this time :/


----------



## JRuxGaming

Let's get this going! Happy New Years Eve everyone.


----------



## Rx14

What projects that use GPU's have the smallest WU's because i want to take advantage of my 8800GT but i don't know what CUDA projects have the shortest WU's.
If anyone can tell me it would be appreciated
EDIT: Signed up for SETI just for GPU. Seems to have short enough WU's for meh!
EDIT 2: You can do a CPU WU and a GPU WU at the SAME TIME! (MIND=BLOWN)


----------



## mikehunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> not for a long time, i added it on a few machines and let them sit. weeks went by with no wu's so i switched them to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to be getting any progress on them at all. 0% for two days, then jumped to 15%. Had to reboot and it was down to 8% and 0% on one.
> Just gonna go ahead and abort those
Click to expand...

I had similar lack of progress after running overnight so I canceled my lattice tasks too. then a few days later I decided to let it get new tasks again and had the same 0% issue. I guess I'll leave lattice disabled for a few months and try again. I didn't use to have that issue as my stats show that I have completed work in the past
I've had the same issue with [email protected] work units never going past 0% too


----------



## gamer11200

Let's give a round of applause to *funfortehfun* for donating 4 copies of Dota 2 on Steam!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> What projects that use GPU's have the smallest WU's because i want to take advantage of my 8800GT but i don't know what CUDA projects have the shortest WU's.
> If anyone can tell me it would be appreciated
> EDIT: Signed up for SETI just for GPU. Seems to have short enough WU's for meh!
> EDIT 2: You can do a CPU WU and a GPU WU at the SAME TIME! (MIND=BLOWN)


[email protected] tends to go down from time to time. If that does happen during this event, check out Collatz Conjecture. When you sign up for Collatz, go to the project website and log into your account and choose to only do the mini work units. That'll give you some nice short work units.


----------



## DarkRyder

thanks a lot forthefun!! its a great game and will be a awesome prize!


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> thanks a lot forthefun!! its a great game and will be a awesome prize!


FOUR copies







is that one each for the top four or four copies to give to friends for one person.


----------



## BritishBob

So I have a temporary change to my setup....





We shall see how this ends... Probably not well...









I might have my dedicated machine up by the time I go back to uni, but that 5970 has a loud blower fan. So it might have to go 12/7 rather than 24/7...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So I have a temporary change to my setup....
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see how this ends... Probably not well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have my dedicated machine up by the time I go back to uni, but that 5970 has a loud blower fan. So it might have to go 12/7 rather than 24/7...


Nice depending on project you might get away with only using 50-75% fan for 24/7 boinc.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Nice depending on project you might get away with only using 50-75% fan for 24/7 boinc.


Running DiRT atm... Not the quickest... But it runs at 30% fan speed and only at 60c. It's still too loud... :'( At least when I get the dedi I can run it on a cycle.

Can anyone recommend a project for the 5970... Only one on the WU spreadsheet.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Running DiRT atm... Not the quickest... But it runs at 30% fan speed and only at 60c. It's still too loud... :'( At least when I get the dedi I can run it on a cycle.
> Can anyone recommend a project for the 5970... Only one on the WU spreadsheet.


Any thing that runs good on 5870 or 5850 will run good on a 5970 donate will give most points but also the most heat.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Any thing that runs good on 5870 or 5850 will run good on a 5970 donate will give most points but also the most heat.


Donate really doesn't like stacking WU's does it... XD

Donate... Why you only download 3 WU! I need 4 to run 2 simultaneously a twice...









If anyone has a solution to this^^ Please let me know... Having only 3 WU would be fine on a single card, but with 2 cars it's frustrating.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Donate really doesn't like stacking WU's does it... XD
> Donate... Why you only download 3 WU! I need 4 to run 2 simultaneously a twice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has a solution to this^^ Please let me know... Having only 3 WU would be fine on a single card, but with 2 cars it's frustrating.


you shoudnt need to run so many work units it maxes gpu usage out already.


----------



## Genesis1984

Well I've signed up. I need to stop being so lazy and sign up earlier next time...


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> So I have a temporary change to my setup....
> I might have my dedicated machine up by the time I go back to uni, but that 5970 has a loud blower fan. So it might have to go 12/7 rather than 24/7...


I hope you got it for a good price.... my HD5870 is 4x slower than my HD 7950, so £220 was a good investment.

At least it will keep your room warm in winter !

dunx


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> you shoudnt need to run so many work units it maxes gpu usage out already.


The issue was it was running 2 wu at the same time, one on each core. It downloaded 3 WU, but would download a 4th. When the 2 WU had finished running it would only run the single WU that was left on a single core. Leaving the other completely idle.

I have an assignment to do, and needed both my screens so the 7970 has gone back into my main rig. Don't spose anyone knows if I can run my 5970 and 7970 at the same time in the same rig?

Just looking at the stats. My 5970 completes a WU in 18.5 mins. My 7970 finishes one in 8.5 mins. My 5970 was running two WU's at the same time.

5970 2 WU's in 18.5 mins. 7970 2 WU's in 17 mins... For such old tech that's impressive. [email protected] btw.


----------



## 2002dunx

Yes, I have a GTX 480, HD 7950 and a HD 5870 in mine...

Obviously you can plug two monitors in to either of those cards...

dunx


----------



## DarkRyder

on donate 1x wu per gpu should give you 1mill per day. it was a nice card, had one myself.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> on donate 1x wu per gpu should give you 1mill per day. it was a nice card, had one myself.


Lol not many cards you havet owned







or borrowed to boinc on.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol not many cards you havet owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or borrowed to boinc on.


shh


----------



## BritishBob

Yea, it does. Issue is it's only giving me 3 WU's. Meaning it runs 2 at once, then won't run two more after that. It just runs the single one. Then downloads another 3... Rather annoying.


----------



## King4x4

Hey guys new guy on the team so don't kill me.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Hey guys new guy on the team so don't kill me.


*Reads Sig- 3 x 7950* You shall be left unharmed!









Welcome


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Hey guys new guy on the team so don't kill me.


get those going on dirt now so you have some built up points to start the bgb.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

I don't think I'm going to make this one. Working on grabbing a ASUS 7850 2GB on the second and I'm still trying to do some testing of my other hobby's programs on Windows 8. So far things have been going well but I'm going to probably miss this BGB. Does the 7850 still pull ~1mil PPD on POEM with stacked units or has that changed?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make this one. Working on grabbing a ASUS 7850 2GB on the second and I'm still trying to do some testing of my other hobby's programs on Windows 8. So far things have been going well but I'm going to probably miss this BGB. Does the 7850 still pull ~1mil PPD on POEM with stacked units or has that changed?


Dont think you can keep enugh units on poem now to keep it busy.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Dont think you can keep enugh units on poem now to keep it busy.


Oh have they dialed back the amount of workunits they put out lately? Hmm are there any other projects that run well on the 7800 series? I checked the spreadsheet but only DiRT, Donate and POEM on there so didn't know if Moo or another project performed better than DiRT if POEM isn't putting out as much at it had been.

And @BritishBob, try to put that card through the paces and throw some new info on the spreadsheet. I considered grabbing one of those for $200 just to say I have one







Would love to mess with 4 of those in one system just to see how quick it blows through passwords


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Oh have they dialed back the amount of workunits they put out lately? Hmm are there any other projects that run well on the 7800 series? I checked the spreadsheet but only DiRT, Donate and POEM on there so didn't know if Moo or another project performed better than DiRT if POEM isn't putting out as much at it had been.
> And @BritishBob, try to put that card through the paces and throw some new info on the spreadsheet. I considered grabbing one of those for $200 just to say I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to mess with 4 of those in one system just to see how quick it blows through passwords


Give me a list and if I get my dedi up and running before I go back to uni then I shall see what I can do. I might take it with me, but if I don't it will be easter before my ebay build see the light of day again.


----------



## labnjab

Just signed up







I missed last month because I was doing some temping in TC. I'm updating my drivers then I'll be firing up 2 gtx 570 classifieds at 875 mhz in dirt to get a head start

edit:

Its been a few months since I ran BOINC, but for some reason DiRt will only run on one of my gpu's and I can't seem to get it to run on both, has something changed in the last few months? Do I need to turn on sli to get both to run?


----------



## xxlawman87xx




----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Just signed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed last month because I was doing some temping in TC. I'm updating my drivers then I'll be firing up 2 gtx 570 classifieds at 875 mhz in dirt to get a head start
> 
> edit:
> 
> Its been a few months since I ran BOINC, but for some reason DiRt will only run on one of my gpu's and I can't seem to get it to run on both, has something changed in the last few months? Do I need to turn on sli to get both to run?


Do you have a cc_config? If not I think I had the same problem with my 660 and was told to add this

cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> I don't think I'm going to make this one. Working on grabbing a ASUS 7850 2GB on the second and I'm still trying to do some testing of my other hobby's programs on Windows 8. So far things have been going well but I'm going to probably miss this BGB. Does the 7850 still pull ~1mil PPD on POEM with stacked units or has that changed?


Up until 2 days ago I was getting a fairly steady flow of WU's for POEM and managed 800K on my best day. I was only making 450K PPD on Dirt with the 7850, so it was an improvement - but they seem to have dried up again. After sitting for 3 hrs with no WU's, I switched it back to Dirt









Weird thing is, I swapped the 7850 into my main rig with a 7950 in there too (because the 7850 needed a quad core for POEM) and I put the other 7950 in my Boinc Box. My Boinc Box has around 50 Dirt WU's queued but my main rig won't download and queue any. It completes one WU and then downloads the next one. Antone know why this would be?


----------



## Rx14

When you day DiRT you mean DistrRTgen??


----------



## Rx14

What projects will give the most points for my The Red One in my signiture because my CPU will only arrive tomorrow and my Memory possibly on friday so i won't be using the big build for the comp


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> When you day DiRT you mean DistrRTgen??


Yes, that one had me confused at first too









I'm really not sure about Nvidia cards but you could take a look at the spreadsheet here for some ideas. I'm sure that some of our other members will be able to give you suggestions though


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> When you day DiRT you mean DistrRTgen??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Yes, that one had me confused at first too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure about Nvidia cards but you could take a look at the spreadsheet here for some ideas. I'm sure that some of our other members will be able to give you suggestions though


Had to throw you all for a loop somehow









And Gonzo has it right, check the spreadsheet as that is our best source to gauge how your cards would do on what projects.


----------



## gamer11200

Countdown clocks for the start and end of BGB25, and a link to DarkRyder's BGB stats page have been added to the OP.


----------



## ktester

signed up has anyone made a count down time if so post the plse so i know when to start


----------



## R.D.BID

Are we gonna take the 16th spot away from Team Norway during this BGB?








We only need ~61,644,654

I'm down two 5870's this BGB. I ordered a new motherboard and it has arrived, unfortunately it's sitting in the leasing office and it's closed today.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> signed up has anyone made a count down time if so post the plse so i know when to start


Yes, it's in the very first post of this thread. There is a llink right below the BGB image.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Are we gonna take the 16th spot away from Team Norway during this BGB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only need ~61,644,654
> I'm down two 5870's this BGB. I ordered a new motherboard and it has arrived, unfortunately it's sitting in the leasing office and it's closed today.


break in lol and take what is yours







i got my 2nd 7970 up and going in time for the bgb lol was a long day yesterday getting it all redone.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Are we gonna take the 16th spot away from Team Norway during this BGB?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only need ~61,644,654
> I'm down two 5870's this BGB. I ordered a new motherboard and it has arrived, unfortunately it's sitting in the leasing office and it's closed today.


break in lol and take what is yours







i got my 2nd 7970 up and going in time for the bgb lol was a long day yesterday getting it all redone.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Firing up my GTX 560Ti... its not much but all I have to use at this time








I miss my 6 rig farm


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its Started lets kick 2013 off with a bang.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Do you have a cc_config? If not I think I had the same problem with my 660 and was told to add this
> 
> cc_config.xml 0k .xml file


I did some Googling shortly after making the post and did find out about the cc_config.xml, so I made one and now both cards are going strong. I'm hopeing for 1 million points a day


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in once I find what the Cross Product ID is and where to find it









NM google is your friend


----------



## ktester

i started the boinc manager are my points going towards this event and am i setup correctly


----------



## Starbomba

As i had neglected my main rig, i've ghettorigged again my HTPC with 2 GTS 450's. While one will not be able to pull out as much, the second one will be doing the rest of its job


----------



## ktester

why is my name not on the BGB25 stats page


----------



## kyismaster

holy crow, all that dota 2 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> As i had neglected my main rig, i've ghettorigged again my HTPC with 2 GTS 450's. While one will not be able to pull out as much, the second one will be doing the rest of its job


that is beyond ghetto starbomba lol. glad to have you with us.

crunching my newly watercooled 7950


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> holy crow, all that dota 2 lol
> that is beyond ghetto starbomba lol. glad to have you with us.
> crunching my newly watercooled 7950


Hey, all is Fair in Love And Boinc ®









I wish i had the time to mount one of my 470's though. one of them produces a bit more PPD than both of those cards.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> As i had neglected my main rig, i've ghettorigged again my HTPC with 2 GTS 450's. While one will not be able to pull out as much, the second one will be doing the rest of its job


LOL I love it!


----------



## JRuxGaming

I was sick all day the 30th and recovering all day today. I had finally remembered that today was the start of BOINC, so I started it up.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> As i had neglected my main rig, i've ghettorigged again my HTPC with 2 GTS 450's. While one will not be able to pull out as much, the second one will be doing the rest of its job


Sweet lol let the points roll in.


----------



## ktester

i was just wondering wat projects other people are running to get the most points


----------



## ktester

my points aren't showing up on the states page


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> my points aren't showing up on the states page


Has your WU been validated yet because some projects need that.

I've even closed explorer.exe to do better on BOINC


----------



## Rx14

Y DOES SETI HAVE TO GO DOWN AS SOON AS THE COMPETITION STARTS


----------



## ktester

come my Cross Product ID be wrong and thats the reason why my points aren't showing up. how can i double check if my id's right


----------



## ktester

moo wrapper has given me the points


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> come my Cross Product ID be wrong and thats the reason why my points aren't showing up. how can i double check if my id's right


You should check on all of the project pages so select the project in boinc and go to the project homepage. When there sign in to your account and check all the CPID's, they should be in the main "profile" page. If any CPID's are different complete a WU in those projects and the CPID should line up. Remember there should be at least one computer were all the projects are running or the CPIDS's will never line up. Once they all lign up take the CPID and - if it is different - PM it to gamer11200 and the stats should appear.


----------



## Sethy666

Whats going on with DiRT? Triple the time, double the credits....









R.D. Bid... where are you man?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Whats going on with DiRT? Triple the time, double the credits....


It's been like that for a while now


----------



## Starbomba

Fail edit, delete


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Y DOES SETI HAVE TO GO DOWN AS SOON AS THE COMPETITION STARTS




While it is the project i like the most, the constant and sometimes even unpredictable downtime makes it one of those few projects that are not advised to run on a BGB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Whats going on with DiRT? Triple the time, double the credits....


That is why i switched to PrimeGrid for the BGB.


----------



## Rx14

Im running Colatz now. Completing a cuda WU in 28 mins... 8800GT not so good for a BGB... my cpu has spent 3 hours getting 30% into two milkyway's though... thats kinda bad.


----------



## Rx14




----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*


Very few projects give credit inmediately. Most do the smart thing and wait for a second result to compare both, to avoid OCing errors and such. That is why it is also advised to run full steam 1-2 days prior to a BGB to maximise the point output due to that same backlog.

Last year, when DiRT used to have ~20 min WU's on a 470, i was left with 1-3m of points to be validated after a BGB.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*


Not with 10,000 GPUs could you do this








It is Folly! LOL


----------



## Angrybutcher

I forgot BGB started today. My AMD BOINC rig is still in the basement collecting dust, but did turn on DiRT on my nvidia system last night at midnight. Unfortunately, I show 0 submitted work units since midnight last night and didn't have a chance to check the system this morning. Likely locked up


----------



## kyismaster

FYI your supposed to run projects 1 day before BGB so your WU's can be queued to validate.


----------



## BritishBob

Sweet, passed 400th in the UK. TBH, I got lost with dates. If I had been on the ball I would have been running DiRT for the passed couple of days on my 7970... Oh well. I still didn't get my 5970 up and running.









We do have a TS3 channel btw. The ip is:

74.91.112.195


----------



## Rx14

Would it be possible when getting a new graphics card to leave the 8800GT in my second pcie x4 slot just for BOINC because the collatz conjecture WU's use SOO little CPU that i could use my cpu and my main graphics card normally without noticing the difference while my 8800GT does constant work. I know SLI wouldn't work but would CUDA work. I could specify just CUDA aplications in the project and get an ATI card and that should work fine... But would the system freak out because of the 8800GT being left in there.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Would it be possible when getting a new graphics card to leave the 8800GT in my second pcie x4 slot just for BOINC because the collatz conjecture WU's use SOO little CPU that i could use my cpu and my main graphics card normally without noticing the difference while my 8800GT does constant work. I know SLI wouldn't work but would CUDA work. I could specify just CUDA aplications in the project and get an ATI card and that should work fine... But would the system freak out because of the 8800GT being left in there.


they would work if the pcie x4 slot is open ended if not a full size card wont go in it.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Would it be possible when getting a new graphics card to leave the 8800GT in my second pcie x4 slot just for BOINC because the collatz conjecture WU's use SOO little CPU that i could use my cpu and my main graphics card normally without noticing the difference while my 8800GT does constant work. I know SLI wouldn't work but would CUDA work. I could specify just CUDA aplications in the project and get an ATI card and that should work fine... But would the system freak out because of the 8800GT being left in there.
> 
> 
> 
> they would work if the pcie x4 slot is open ended if not a full size card wont go in it.
Click to expand...

Either that, or buy a PCI-E Riser cable. I'm doing that on my HTPC right now and it works. Look at thte pics i posted previously on this thread.


----------



## Rx14

The pcie X4 is meant for crossfire so it SHOULD fit... So your saying it WOULD work.


----------



## kyismaster

I thought PCIx8 was meant for crossfire

1 channel = 16x
2 channels = 8x
4 channels = 4x


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I thought PCIx8 was meant for crossfire
> 1 channel = 16x
> 2 channels = 8x
> 4 channels = 4x


some boards have 3 slots 2 8x and a 4x that all can run gpus if they are full size.

rx14 the board in your sig does not even have a pcie 4x unless your using a differt one lol.


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> some boards have 3 slots 2 8x and a 4x that all can run gpus if they are full size.
> rx14 the board in your sig does not even have a pcie 4x unless your using a differt one lol.


I mean my new build AKA Epicness I. It has a GA-Z77-D3H wich has 1x pcie x16 and 1x pcie x4. If i put the 8800GT in it would remove all the PCI and PCIe x1 cards but... It's all for SCIENCE! My board is crappy so it can't run x8-x8 on PCIe but it can run x16-x4 which is usefull for CUDA only cards and coprocessors etc.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol easyer to understand now your running a x16 slot at 4x cause of way the motherboard is setup. And honestly that 4x probly has plenty of bandwith for older cards even if you wanted to crossfire some old cards.


----------



## Biorganic

Just broke 50 mil in DiRT!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just broke 50 mil in DiRT!


grats!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Up until 2 days ago I was getting a fairly steady flow of WU's for POEM and managed 800K on my best day. I was only making 450K PPD on Dirt with the 7850, so it was an improvement - but they seem to have dried up again. After sitting for 3 hrs with no WU's, I switched it back to Dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing is, I swapped the 7850 into my main rig with a 7950 in there too (because the 7850 needed a quad core for POEM) and I put the other 7950 in my Boinc Box. My Boinc Box has around 50 Dirt WU's queued but my main rig won't download and queue any. It completes one WU and then downloads the next one. Antone know why this would be?


Poem has tasks again


----------



## DarkRyder

dang you deegon, slow down. my tires are catching fire!!


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol easyer to understand now your running a x16 slot at 4x cause of way the motherboard is setup. And honestly that 4x probly has plenty of bandwith for older cards even if you wanted to crossfire some old cards.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Very useful pic there thanks

Switched over to Moo for the BGB. Let the points roll


----------



## Rx14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol easyer to understand now your running a x16 slot at 4x cause of way the motherboard is setup. And honestly that 4x probly has plenty of bandwith for older cards even if you wanted to crossfire some old cards.


Yep i think i will be using my 8800GT to boost BOINC performance and use CUDA applications when i get my new graphics card. Hoping to get a 7850 for £150 (or whatever the best option at the time)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Come on dirt validate units faster lol i got 90 waiting now and climbing lol.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Come on dirt validate units faster lol i got 90 waiting now and climbing lol.


All things come to those that wait... and wait... AND wait a bit longer


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> All things come to those that wait... and wait... AND wait a bit longer


lol its to close to wait im trying to keep my 3rd place


----------



## Rx14

Goanna turn off my computer because my BOINC computer is in my spare room and someone's staying. And you can hear my computer from SPACE!







Hopefully next BGB ill be doing 24/7 with a better CPU


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol its to close to wait im trying to keep my 3rd place


3rd place is gone man, time to worry about holding onto 4th.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3rd place is gone man, time to worry about holding onto 4th.


lol not over yet i still have 100 pending workunits.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 3rd place is gone man, time to worry about holding onto 4th.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol not over yet i still have 100 pending workunits.


I dont hear no fat lady singing yet


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol not over yet i still have 100 pending workunits.


That might not be enough now that Poem is running again


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> That might not be enough now that Poem is running again


Lol who says i cant switch my cards to poem


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> I dont hear no fat lady singing yet


she's under water, cant hear her over the bubbles in bal3wolfs water loop.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> she's under water, cant hear her over the bubbles in bal3wolfs water loop.


im drowning her so i can keep going


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Whats going on with DiRT? Triple the time, double the credits....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. Bid... where are you man?


I'm here, I'm here!

How ya doin Sethy? You in this BGB?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> I'm here, I'm here!
> How ya doin Sethy? You in this BGB?


Phew, thought you were a no-show









I am certainly here for this BGB... another late start (about an hour). These afternoon starts are throwning me off


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Do you have a cc_config? If not I think I had the same problem with my 660 and was told to add this
> 
> cc_config.xml 0k .xml file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some Googling shortly after making the post and did find out about the cc_config.xml, so I made one and now both cards are going strong. I'm hopeing for 1 million points a day
Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Phew, thought you were a no-show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am certainly here for this BGB... another late start (about an hour). These afternoon starts are throwning me off


I hear ya, they start at 10pm my time now and I'm already sleeping by that time. So I gotta remember to get things running before bed. Last month I failed at it, I started 6 hours late.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Just as I suspected. My main rig apparently locked up right as it finished the first set of DiRT work units. Also just now got my BOINCer back up, in a somewhat temporary location


----------



## Biorganic

Starts at midnight or 1 my time, cant remember. Maybe at 11 pm. I usually just make sure Im running a couple days before hand and let it run 24/7 for about 4-5 days. Oh Well!

Side note: All Hail POEM


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Starts at midnight or 1 my time, cant remember. Maybe at 11 pm. I usually just make sure Im running a couple days before hand and let it run 24/7 for about 4-5 days. Oh Well!
> 
> Side note: All Hail POEM


But poem has no work units left lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Krusher33

Started up my projects, but forgot to sign up.


----------



## BritishBob

Going to grandparents in 2 hours... looks like the auto shutdown sequence has been initiated.


----------



## Rx14

What kinda computer(s) do you need to get 7 mill. i only have 6000


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> What kinda computer(s) do you need to get 7 mill. i only have 6000


Well, A single 7970 will get you around 1 million PPD. My dual 7950's get around 750K PPD each and if POEM gives out WU's, I can get 1 million PPD on that project with my 7850. As it's not giving out WU's to me at the moment, I get around 450K PPD on Dirt.
7970's are the cards to have. 2 computers with dual 7970's = 4 million PPD


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> What kinda computer(s) do you need to get 7 mill. i only have 6000


*Yer* DarkRyder give us some picks


----------



## Rx14

Fudj this i want my computer back!







i give up because my computer will NEVER cut it. Got the last of my new components today so i shall take the rest of this day is luxury of having a computer i can acctually use


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Oh Well!
> Side note: All Hail POEM


Thanks for the hint - Poem stopped giving me WU's a few days ago but I just gave it a try and I'm getting some









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> Fudj this i want my computer back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i give up because my computer will NEVER cut it. Got the last of my new components today so i shall take the rest of this day is luxury of having a computer i can acctually use


It doesn't matter if you don't put out a huge number of PPD - It all counts








Good luck with the new build


----------



## JRuxGaming

I don't seem to be on the stats page. Unless, my stats aren't uploading.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> I don't seem to be on the stats page. Unless, my stats aren't uploading.


Going by the Boinc Stats site here, you don't have the correct Cross Project ID entered. PM Gamer, Deegon or DarkRyder and they might be able to help you with that


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Going by the Boinc Stats site here, you don't have the correct Cross Project ID entered. PM Gamer, Deegon or DarkRyder and they might be able to help you with that


checking it out... replaced with what i found. give it an hour then check it out.


----------



## BWG

Hey, how's this one going so far?


----------



## BritishBob

Hates the fact my 5970 is sat in a box nearly 2 hours away... Just as I found some time to get a rig up and running. :'(

Your timme will come my pretty. Your time will come...


----------



## hijackerjack

Hey guys. Quick question (didn't wanna start a new thread haha) but I have around 300 bucks right now and I'm about to head home from st Louis. I wanted to get an upgrade for my rig but idk what to get. I was either gonna get a second GPU (another tf3 7950 possibly) or maybe a 3770k because I can get one cheap. And yes this is boinc related considering the only thing my rig does is boinc Lol.

So. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question (didn't wanna start a new thread haha) but I have around 300 bucks right now and I'm about to head home from st Louis. I wanted to get an upgrade for my rig but idk what to get. I was either gonna get a second GPU (another tf3 7950 possibly) or maybe a 3770k because I can get one cheap. And yes this is boinc related considering the only thing my rig does is boinc Lol.
> 
> So. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seeing you have a 3570k I would get a second 7950.


----------



## Biorganic

Get another 7950...

@Doc
You are very welcome for the hint sir.


----------



## GingerJohn

Damn, I missed this one.

Not that it would have made a difference; my computers are still boxed up from the move (I got home late last night, too tired to set them up).


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question (didn't wanna start a new thread haha) but I have around 300 bucks right now and I'm about to head home from st Louis. I wanted to get an upgrade for my rig but idk what to get. I was either gonna get a second GPU (another tf3 7950 possibly) or maybe a 3770k because I can get one cheap. And yes this is boinc related considering the only thing my rig does is boinc Lol.
> So. Any suggestions?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Assuming a decent Motherboard, then it's another HD 7950.

But, if you are thinking long term, a better HT enabled CPU could handle a pair and/or three GPU's at once.

My i7 960 has three from, HD 7950, HD 5870, GTX 480 , GTX 460....

HTH

dunx


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh boy, 96c on a 5770; Let it burnnnnnn









Is that a normal temp? Fan was only at 66%...








Let's just go ahead and crank that up a bit.


----------



## Starbomba

I'm not sure if to get a couple 7950's or wait until the 8950's. Seems like i screwed up trying to delid one of my 470's and i got rid of more than a couple circuits on the board









Thankfully i still got one, and my 2 450's, but now i need a good GPU to replace my 470's, but i kinda don't wanna buy another Nvidia card.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> What kinda computer(s) do you need to get 7 mill. i only have 6000


4x 7990's


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question (didn't wanna start a new thread haha) but I have around 300 bucks right now and I'm about to head home from st Louis. I wanted to get an upgrade for my rig but idk what to get. I was either gonna get a second GPU (another tf3 7950 possibly) or maybe a 3770k because I can get one cheap. And yes this is boinc related considering the only thing my rig does is boinc Lol.
> So. Any suggestions?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


get a 7970

its sub 300


----------



## DarkRyder

and i have 2x 7970s to sale.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> and i have 2x 7970s to sale.


how much lawl


----------



## DarkRyder

my for sale thread


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my for sale thread


I should throw a hammer at you









time to sell my 7950


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. added a gtx 680 on there and 3x 1tb wd blacks if anyone's interested.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question (didn't wanna start a new thread haha) but I have around 300 bucks right now and I'm about to head home from st Louis. I wanted to get an upgrade for my rig but idk what to get. I was either gonna get a second GPU (another tf3 7950 possibly) or maybe a 3770k because I can get one cheap. And yes this is boinc related considering the only thing my rig does is boinc Lol.
> So. Any suggestions?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> get a 7970
> 
> its sub 300
Click to expand...

Where can I find a sub 300 7970? I'd go for that any day haha.

And Dark, you know I'd buy from you, but I hate waiting for shipping haha. Even a one day wait kills me XD though I do have some other stuff I need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DarkRyder

georgia would be at least 3 days to get there.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> georgia would be at least 3 days to get there.


unless he paid you to ship it express mail


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> unless he paid you to ship it express mail


true


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> true


You better keep one of those terabyte drives for me though.. Imma need one soon haha.


----------



## DarkRyder

be quick, i have 2 PMs about them already.


----------



## R.D.BID

We're only ~14 million points away from taking 17th spot away from Team Norway. Can we do it before the end of this BGB?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> We're only ~14 million points away from taking 17th spot away from Team Norway. Can we do it before the end of this BGB?


yep


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> We're only ~14 million points away from taking 17th spot away from Team Norway. Can we do it before the end of this BGB?


Do you really have to ask that? This is the OCN team!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Do you really have to ask that? This is the OCN team!


less than 7 hrs in the BGB, lets kick it up a notch! Bal3wolf, i wanna see your water boil!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> checking it out... replaced with what i found. give it an hour then check it out.


That's strange. I copied and pasted exactly what it listed on free-dc. I don't know anymore. Thanks.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> We're only ~14 million points away from taking *16th* spot away from Team Norway.


FTFY









I'm amazed how well the OCN team has done over the past year - hitting the 5B milestone near the start of 2012 (my first BGB), then the 10B milestone and the extra boost in points since has been great.

I am going to try and unpack my computers tonight and get them running again, so long as I don't pass out by the time I get home. Slightly jet lagged right now.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> That's strange. I copied and pasted exactly what it listed on free-dc. I don't know anymore. Thanks.


does it look right now ?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> checking it out... replaced with what i found. give it an hour then check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange. I copied and pasted exactly what it listed on free-dc. I don't know anymore. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Your actual Cross Product Identifer is: 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae

I found this by searching your username on stats.free-dc.org - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=JRuxGaming&exact=N&cross=N
From there, I clicked on your name in the "BOINC Combined" row and ended up here: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> We're only ~14 million points away from taking *16th* spot away from Team Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed how well the OCN team has done over the past year - hitting the 5B milestone near the start of 2012 (my first BGB), then the 10B milestone and the extra boost in points since has been great.
> 
> I am going to try and unpack my computers tonight and get them running again, so long as I don't pass out by the time I get home. Slightly jet lagged right now.
Click to expand...

We've had an amazing 2012. I'm interested in seeing us crack the top 10 in the world and have over 25 billion credits by the end of this year.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Your actual Cross Product Identifer is: 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
> I found this by searching your username on stats.free-dc.org - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=JRuxGaming&exact=N&cross=N
> From there, I clicked on your name in the "BOINC Combined" row and ended up here: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
> We've had an amazing 2012. I'm interested in seeing us crack the top 10 in the world and have over 25 billion credits by the end of this year.


That would be absolutely amazing if we could pull that off. 25 billion credits though... holy hell lol.

And looks like I'm just gonna go pick up another TF3 7950. I just hope it overclocks as well as the one I have now haha.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ~snip~
> We've had an amazing 2012. I'm interested in seeing us crack the top 10 in the world and have over 25 billion credits by the end of this year.


I dont doubt we can, if we can keep up our current momentum.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Your actual Cross Product Identifer is: 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
> I found this by searching your username on stats.free-dc.org - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=JRuxGaming&exact=N&cross=N
> From there, I clicked on your name in the "BOINC Combined" row and ended up here: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
> We've had an amazing 2012. I'm interested in seeing us crack the top 10 in the world and have over 25 billion credits by the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be absolutely amazing if we could pull that off. 25 billion credits though... holy hell lol.
> 
> And looks like I'm just gonna go pick up another TF3 7950. I just hope it overclocks as well as the one I have now haha.
Click to expand...

25 Billion is totally possible. As of right now, BOINCstats says we'll get it by February 24th, 2012. Given that new graphics cards and new processors coming out later this year, I could see us getting it by November.


----------



## DarkRyder

2012?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2012?
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Gamer, stop living in the past


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 2012?
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Gamer, stop living in the past
Click to expand...

NEVER!

*runs back to the past*









ps. my first mistake of writing 2012 instead of 2013 in 2013...from 2004.


----------



## braxsusriely

Aight so i has a small question.. Why is there such a gap between the first give or take 10 people and the rest of us happen? 9mil in points and i'm just breaking what 50k? Do you have more than one computer clicking or?

Other than a brief 1hr of skyrim i've been letting the 2 460's @ 720/1540/4000 rip it up and the 1090T @ 3.7ghz all 6 cores 90%. ?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> Aight so i has a small question.. Why is there such a gap between the first give or take 10 people and the rest of us happen? 9mil in points and i'm just breaking what 50k? Do you have more than one computer clicking or?
> Other than a brief 1hr of skyrim i've been letting the 2 460's @ 720/1540/4000 rip it up and the 1090T @ 3.7ghz all 6 cores 90%. ?


its called 4x 7970's









catching upto dark ryder and deegon is kinda impossible.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> does it look right now ?


Looks fine. I had a power hiccup at the house sometime yesterday while sleeping. I was still resting after being sick, so I didn't find out until 7 pm that evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Your actual Cross Product Identifer is: 697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae
> I found this by searching your username on stats.free-dc.org - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=JRuxGaming&exact=N&cross=N
> From there, I clicked on your name in the "BOINC Combined" row and ended up here: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=userbycpid&cpid=697af57636bd196d9c69350008af14ae


I do that next time. This is the way I did mine: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=jruxgaming&exact=N&cross=Y I then click on each one of my names and copy pasted the CPIDs from each. Which, for some reason, there happens to be a few more this time that when I first did it.
What is going on?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> I do that next time. This is the way I did mine: http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=jruxgaming&exact=N&cross=Y I then click on each one of my names and copy pasted the CPIDs from each. Which, for some reason, there happens to be a few more this time that when I first did it.
> What is going on?


First one is combined BOINC stats. The other rows are for each individual project. Right now, I'm seeing that every project is under the same ID that I listed in the previous message.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> Aight so i has a small question.. Why is there such a gap between the first give or take 10 people and the rest of us happen? 9mil in points and i'm just breaking what 50k? Do you have more than one computer clicking or?
> 
> Other than a brief 1hr of skyrim i've been letting the 2 460's @ 720/1540/4000 rip it up and the 1090T @ 3.7ghz all 6 cores 90%. ?


Our top members have GPUs and CPUs crunching away in more than 1 machine.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> Aight so i has a small question.. Why is there such a gap between the first give or take 10 people and the rest of us happen? 9mil in points and i'm just breaking what 50k? Do you have more than one computer clicking or?
> Other than a brief 1hr of skyrim i've been letting the 2 460's @ 720/1540/4000 rip it up and the 1090T @ 3.7ghz all 6 cores 90%. ?


oh by the way

deegon and dark are top 100 in the world







and are a little crazy in the coconut if you know what i mean.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> FTFY


Thanks, I guess I was getting a bit excited and I wasn't paying too close attention.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh by the way
> deegon and dark are top 100 in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and are a little crazy in the coconut if you know what i mean.


They may be "a little crazy in the coconut" but we are very proud of them.


----------



## kyismaster

heres what our team top 50 ish looks like.


----------



## GingerJohn

I am astonished that I didn't lose my 17th place over the holidays. I mean come on guys, I took a month off!

Bring it!









*_hides behind sofa_*


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> heres what our team top 50 ish looks like.


The amount of "0"s in there...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> The amount of "0"s in there...


you mean like this?



My VRMS weren't stable, but now they are.

edit: funny thing is im getting a new gpu now, so lol, gonna be idle again.


----------



## BritishBob

Swear I shod have more points... Must look into that when I get home...


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I am astonished that I didn't lose my 17th place over the holidays. I mean come on guys, I took a month off!
> Bring it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_hides behind sofa_*


I took a month of "forced" hiatus. I really meant to get your place, but alas, work at this time of year is nasty. I'm still at work, and my main rig still doesn't have all the tubes connected to it to boot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> you mean like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VRMS weren't stable, but now they are.
> edit: funny thing is im getting a new gpu now, so lol, gonna be idle again.


Mine ain't looking too shabby, even after a month of not having my main rig running


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I took a month of "forced" hiatus. I really meant to get your place, but alas, work at this time of year is nasty. I'm still at work, and my main rig still doesn't have all the tubes connected to it to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine ain't looking too shabby, even after a month of not having my main rig running


what about mine..... ?


----------



## Sethy666

You guys are just showing off now


----------



## BWG

I was gonna Boinc, but then you guys ignored my post, so I rage quit before I even joined.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I was gonna Boinc, but then you guys ignored my post, so I rage quit before I even joined.










guess i need to quit folding my post weeks ago never got answerd lol.


----------



## BWG

Nah, that's probably because the answer was on the forum already


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I was gonna Boinc, but then you guys ignored my post, so I rage quit before I even joined.


HA
Nothing wrong with a little rage now and then.


----------



## gamer11200

2 hours remain!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 2 hours remain!


Really? Where does the time go... Especially with all those pending DiRT projects still outstanding


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Well this looks like our team has really pumped out the points this BGB! I've got a 7950 on the way so I'll be able to throw that at the next BGB and kick out some serious points


----------



## TechCrazy

Yea hermit got to the 7950 before I did







thats ok dark has some 7970s im looking into and hopefully a nice little COOLER MASTER HAF XB to store it all


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Yea hermit got to the 7950 before I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats ok dark has some 7970s im looking into and hopefully a nice little COOLER MASTER HAF XB to store it all


i just sold a 7950 for 235, man your missing out man


----------



## funfortehfun

So close to 1mil...must...boink...1mil...

Edit: if stats.free-dc updates after I boink one more WU, then I'll have 1mil 

P.S.: Yes I said boink, piggies boink.


----------



## hijackerjack

Well. Got my second 7950 installed a few hours ago and noticed something.... quite worth an lol... haha.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That temp difference is insane... nearly 30C difference at same everything. I guess my original really collected dust... Better replace the TIM too haha.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> i just sold a 7950 for 235, man your missing out man


You guys are just killing me







!!!!! Ive been wanting a 7950/70 since I bought my 2600k. Where you been selling them, Ive been watching ebay,amazon,[H], and ocn.


----------



## goodtobeking

I also want some cheap 79xx cards too. Ill trade some 6970s.

So close to 1 million


----------



## deegon

_So close to DarkRyder_







_must pass_ lol


----------



## funfortehfun

10 minutes! 

Darned stats.free-dc, y u no update!?


----------



## Sethy666

6 mins,,,,


----------



## Sethy666

And... thats the ball game


----------



## funfortehfun

BGB 25 Status:

- fin -

(and successful)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> And... thats the ball game


Ah! Is your clock faster than mine by 4 seconds!?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> BGB 25 Status:
> - fin -
> (and successful)
> 
> Ah! Is your clock faster than mine by 4 seconds!?


Nope - was watching the 'official timer' in the OP









Good game all and good luck in the prize draw.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> You guys are just killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!! Ive been wanting a 7950/70 since I bought my 2600k. Where you been selling them, Ive been watching ebay,amazon,[H], and ocn.


need to look harder

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345166/sapphire-7950-950mhz-oc-edition#post_18961841


----------



## Biorganic

Um.... why are my final points over 300 k lower than my points were 3 hours ago???


----------



## Sqrldg

So close to beating Norway! We're off to a great start in 2013 and come hell or high water my new rig will be done by mid February!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Um.... why are my final points over 300 k lower than my points were 3 hours ago???


Think its a glitch mine went from 2.7mill to 900k and 7th to 13th.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Um.... why are my final points over 300 k lower than my points were 3 hours ago???


invalidation?

dunno man.


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> invalidation?
> dunno man.


I've the same problem, probably a glitch in stats. My points literally halved.


----------



## kyismaster

maybe a roll back


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Um.... why are my final points over 300 k lower than my points were 3 hours ago???


Hmmm, me too... why is that


----------



## hijackerjack

Don't worry guys. The stats seem to do that during every BGB. I'm sure your actual amounts were recorded.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Always does this right at 12am give it a hr or 2 and the stats will be final and your points will be correct.


----------



## strap624

I just got my 2nd 7970 installed today in my main rig ant it is running milkyway right now. I also have a 5870 at work crunching right now, although I missed the sign up for this months event.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Always does this right at 12am give it a hr or 2 and the stats will be final and your points will be correct.


Ok, thanks for the info. I wonder why i never noticed this before?


----------



## hijackerjack

Well, BGB is over and it wasn't too shabby a start to the new year haha. Still doesnt compare to BGB 23, i think. It may be a while before we top our 67 million ppd haha. But anyways, gonna head back to those projects of the month. Running Einstein, Subset, and FreeHAL all on one machine at one time hah. Will see how this goes...


----------



## TechCrazy

Dont forget guys theres a contest for primegrid starting later today. link









A 13 day Challenge celebrating the start of a new year is being offered on PrimeGrid's Generalized Fermat Number (GFN) application. Only SHORT Work Units may be used in this challenge. To participate in the Challenge, please select only the Generalized Fermat Prime Search project and also select Short tasks in your PrimeGrid preferences section. Although the World Record units can also be completed within 13 days, these do not count! You may leave the Block Size setting at 0.

The challenge will start on 4 January 2013 18:00 UTC and end 13 days later on 17 January 2013 18:00 UTC.

Important: The deadline for these WUs is significantly longer than three days, so make sure your computer returns the WUs before the end of the challenge.

Application Builds

Application builds are available for 64 bit CPUs (with a 64 bit OS), OR for double precision Nvidia GPUs (The GPU apps are 32 bits and will run on 32 or 64 bit CPUs and OSs.) Apps are available for Linux, Windows and MacIntel.

*Unfortunately, ATI/AMD GPUs can not be used for this challenge, nor can any Nvidia GPU that lacks double precision hardware. Specifically, the GPU must have Compute Capability 1.3. Please see the List of Compatible GPUs for more details.*


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Dont forget guys theres a contest for primegrid starting later today. link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 13 day Challenge celebrating the start of a new year is being offered on PrimeGrid's Generalized Fermat Number (GFN) application. Only SHORT Work Units may be used in this challenge. To participate in the Challenge, please select only the Generalized Fermat Prime Search project and also select Short tasks in your PrimeGrid preferences section. Although the World Record units can also be completed within 13 days, these do not count! You may leave the Block Size setting at 0.
> The challenge will start on 4 January 2013 18:00 UTC and end 13 days later on 17 January 2013 18:00 UTC.
> Important: The deadline for these WUs is significantly longer than three days, so make sure your computer returns the WUs before the end of the challenge.
> Application Builds
> Application builds are available for 64 bit CPUs (with a 64 bit OS), OR for double precision Nvidia GPUs (The GPU apps are 32 bits and will run on 32 or 64 bit CPUs and OSs.) Apps are available for Linux, Windows and MacIntel.
> *Unfortunately, ATI/AMD GPUs can not be used for this challenge, nor can any Nvidia GPU that lacks double precision hardware. Specifically, the GPU must have Compute Capability 1.3. Please see the List of Compatible GPUs for more details.*


sadface

make us proud green team.


----------



## aas88keyz

I am pretty confused right now. Is the competition already over I started on Tuesday night at 10pm MST and I already see posts about moving on like it is finish even though it stated "Thursday January 4th at 11:59:59pm Eastern Time (1 second before Friday begins). According to my calendar Thursday is the 3rd and Friday is the 4th. Which would mean 9:59:59pm in MST. So what is it? Thursday the 3rd or Friday the 4th?


----------



## patricksiglin

Ok got my 660's on this now.


----------



## Finrond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I am pretty confused right now. Is the competition already over I started on Tuesday night at 10pm MST and I already see posts about moving on like it is finish even though it stated "Thursday January 4th at 11:59:59pm Eastern Time (1 second before Friday begins). According to my calendar Thursday is the 3rd and Friday is the 4th. Which would mean 9:59:59pm in MST. So what is it? Thursday the 3rd or Friday the 4th?


Ha that is a little confusing since Thursday was the 3rd. But it did end Thursday night, and so is now completed. Don't worry if you missed this one, we have them every month


----------



## braxsusriely

so 3 or 4 , 7970's huh? even at say a discounted price lets say $300 used basic maths says your rig(s) are almost or above a grand just in video cards?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Well, my BOINC rig survived the move, however I have a different problem. Now BOINC isn't automatically reporting completed work units


----------



## gamer11200

37,450,471 credits in the first day and 46,881,649 in the second day for a grand total of 84,332,120 credits earned this BGB. Great work team!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Well, my BOINC rig survived the move, however I have a different problem. Now BOINC isn't automatically reporting completed work units


That's normal as of lately. Both my HTPC and main rig do not report completed tasks until they finish the whole queue first.


----------



## Krusher33

I started up my projects before the start of this BGB but forgot to sign up.







Not that it matters, I was going to pass on the prizes.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> so 3 or 4 , 7970's huh? even at say a discounted price lets say $300 used basic maths says your rig(s) are almost or above a grand just in video cards?


who are you referring to ?


----------



## DarkRyder

i edged it out! yeah baby!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i edged it out! yeah baby!


I had my best showing ever  Got edged out for the 7th spot though. Need more Gpu's .....hmmmm.. New Year new gpu's???


----------



## braxsusriely

@ Darkryder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> its called 4x 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catching upto dark ryder and deegon is kinda impossible.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braxsusriely*
> 
> @ Darkryder


i wish i had 4x 7970s. deegon does. i have a small army of smaller cards tho that i bring to life when i need them.


----------



## braxsusriely

and this small army of course is housed in multiple rigs


----------



## DarkRyder

multiple rigs in multiple places. i run 2 at work lol


----------



## braxsusriely

thats awesome, I have a guy @ my work that has a boinc rig under his desk. unless you look for it you'd never know it was there. He also works on computers outside of work and part of his fee is that the user has to let BOINC run atleast 4hrs a day


----------



## DarkRyder

lol, sounds like a good deal for him. haha:thumb:


----------



## tjr2121

AT&T just had a 27 hour network outage in my area. So no WU's uploaded or downloaded for the last half of the BgB. Did I miss anything??

P.S. AT&T sucks.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I am pretty confused right now. Is the competition already over I started on Tuesday night at 10pm MST and I already see posts about moving on like it is finish even though it stated "Thursday January 4th at 11:59:59pm Eastern Time (1 second before Friday begins). According to my calendar Thursday is the 3rd and Friday is the 4th. Which would mean 9:59:59pm in MST. So what is it? Thursday the 3rd or Friday the 4th?


It starts 12am EST on wed and ends on 12am EST fri. Making it 48hrs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 37,450,471 credits in the first day and 46,881,649 in the second day for a grand total of 84,332,120 credits earned this BGB. Great work team!


Nice I was only able to boinc for 1 day making 400k (not even that because I had 2600k come in so I spent hrs swapping cases)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> That's normal as of lately. Both my HTPC and main rig do not report completed tasks until they finish the whole queue first.


I had same problem with mine Im glad I hit update because I wouldnt have any pts this bgb


----------



## Rx14

Good job guys. Just got my new rig up an running. I will try to run a load and see how many PPD i could push out if i really tried


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> AT&T just had a 27 hour network outage in my area. So no WU's uploaded or downloaded for the last half of the BgB. Did I miss anything??
> P.S. AT&T sucks.


Damn tjr, sorry to hear about that. In case you missed it, we did take 16th place from Team Norway a scant couple of hours after the end of the BGB.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i edged it out! yeah baby!


Wow that was a close one!! Great job to both of you!!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i edged it out! yeah baby!












On another note, I think DarkRyder gave me his stomach bug








think its a virus instead of food poisoning








all i can do is rock in the fetal position, loven the holidays


----------



## MJD

So ... disappointing BGB for me. I started one GPU down (working on a warranty call). Then my other rig decided not to run its GPU tasks till much later. Got some points on the board, but not as many as possible. At least the CPU's were chugging away full steam.

Anyways good work everyone! Taking the 16th spot is a great accomplishment!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I am pretty confused right now. Is the competition already over I started on Tuesday night at 10pm MST and I already see posts about moving on like it is finish even though it stated "Thursday January 4th at 11:59:59pm Eastern Time (1 second before Friday begins). According to my calendar Thursday is the 3rd and Friday is the 4th. Which would mean 9:59:59pm in MST. So what is it? Thursday the 3rd or Friday the 4th?


Whenever in doubt, check the countdown clocks. Typos are bound to happen from time to time


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I think DarkRyder gave me his stomach bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think its a virus instead of food poisoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i can do is rock in the fetal position, loven the holidays


Flu virus is going around, and stomach flu is part of it. I had it over New Years Eve. Most of my family is just getting done with it.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I think DarkRyder gave me his stomach bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think its a virus instead of food poisoning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all i can do is rock in the fetal position, loven the holidays


i sure hope you get better man, i hate when anyone is feeling sick.


----------



## ktester

how are the winners picked for the prizes and how do we find out if we got one


----------



## ktester

double posting


----------



## lagittaja

LOL missed this completely. Been quite busy.
Dunno if I'll have time to participate for the next at least six months, military service starting on monday. Of course there's Teamviewer and other ways to access my rig but I think I'll have something else to do lol.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> how are the winners picked for the prizes and how do we find out if we got one


Picked randomly out of everyone that put up enough points to qualify. Usually sometime after the event is done. The first post of the thread is usually updated with the winners.


----------



## Rx14

How much is "enough points"


----------



## lagittaja

See the first post
"Requirements to win a prize"


----------



## aas88keyz

Darn it. Don't know how many points I actually got but was all for nothing. Went from middle rankings to zero points. I really hate when that happens. Guess I got to figure out what I did wrong before I waste any of your time and effort. Sorry guys. And I just realize it gave me no points for my 2nd rig either. It was like a lot of points and then nothing for both. Maybe boinc disqualified my work. I am sorry again and will figure out what I have to do.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Darn it. Don't know how many points I actually got but was all for nothing. Went from middle rankings to zero points. I really hate when that happens. Guess I got to figure out what I did wrong before I waste any of your time and effort. Sorry guys. And I just realize it gave me no points for my 2nd rig either. It was like a lot of points and then nothing for both. Maybe boinc disqualified my work. I am sorry again and will figure out what I have to do.


whats your boinc name ?


----------



## lagittaja

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2223912/lastDays


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Guess I got to figure out what I did wrong before I waste any of your time and effort. Sorry guys.


Just make sure your using the same email on both machines and dont feel bad about asking questions or wasting our time since the world didnt end we have more to waste ourselfs. Trust me when I first started BOINC I annoyed the crap out of darkryder and Im sure I still do


----------



## gamer11200

All prize winners have been sent Private Messages and have 24 hours to respond.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> All prize winners have been sent Private Messages and have 24 hours to respond.


Maybe one day I will get that lanyard...


----------



## Wheezo

LOL, get in line. That lanyard is wanted by half the team. I won it at one point, but they were out, so I got a hat instead- which I wear out and about to represent OCN lmao.


----------



## FireBean

You guys know of any good projects for the 7900's? I keep signing up for a few but I'm never getting any work for them... My 7950 has been idle for a few weeks now.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> You guys know of any good projects for the 7900's? I keep signing up for a few but I'm never getting any work for them... My 7950 has been idle for a few weeks now.


Donate got me the 1.4m...


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> You guys know of any good projects for the 7900's? I keep signing up for a few but I'm never getting any work for them... My 7950 has been idle for a few weeks now.


There are quite a few lol... WCG, Donate, DiRT, MilkyWay, Einstein, PrimeGrid, Collatz, and the list ends pretty abruptly there haha


----------



## funfortehfun

Wait - how exactly do I give the Dota 2 passes?


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Darn it. Don't know how many points I actually got but was all for nothing. Went from middle rankings to zero points. I really hate when that happens. Guess I got to figure out what I did wrong before I waste any of your time and effort. Sorry guys. And I just realize it gave me no points for my 2nd rig either. It was like a lot of points and then nothing for both. Maybe boinc disqualified my work. I am sorry again and will figure out what I have to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your boinc name ?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2223912/lastDays


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Guess I got to figure out what I did wrong before I waste any of your time and effort. Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure your using the same email on both machines and dont feel bad about asking questions or wasting our time since the world didnt end we have more to waste ourselfs. Trust me when I first started BOINC I annoyed the crap out of darkryder and Im sure I still do
Click to expand...

How strange this all is. I have folded for a long time and started crunching earlier last year. I am not sure how stats and points work BOINC. I just let it run during important events like this and contribute what I can. I am looking at http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/ a during the event and in the beginning I had no points until the next day. Then I got a mid range ranking with like 100k points. after the BOINC event I checked in and found myself with zero points again. now a couple days later I refer to http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2223912/lastDays and now says I did receive points so I check in again on http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/ and that confirms boincstats.com again. Man I am so confused. Anyways folks thanks for the info. I am glad that I was able to contribute something and maybe sometime I will learn how points get calculated and published.


----------



## mm67

You should wait couple hours after finish of BGB before you check final official results. Free-DC site where those results come from runs their daily update right at same time and correct results are not available until their update is finished.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> You guys know of any good projects for the 7900's? I keep signing up for a few but I'm never getting any work for them... My 7950 has been idle for a few weeks now.


remove your intel HD graphics drivers, then you might get work.

also run : dirt aka distrrtgen lol


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> All prize winners have been sent Private Messages and have 24 hours to respond.


Must be a mistake ....I did not receive a PM.


----------



## FireBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> remove your intel HD graphics drivers, then you might get work.
> also run : dirt aka distrrtgen lol


That was it. Thanks!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> That was it. Thanks!


like a boss.









no problem.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> That was it. Thanks!


i told him to do it. lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i told him to do it. lol


Yeah but I told you to tell him


----------



## DarkRyder

did not


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yeah but I told you to tell him


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Yeah but I told you to tell him


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> did not


oh yeah?

Well i told Sethy to tell dark to tell me to tell you to dissable intel HD graphics.


----------



## mm67

Actually it's enough to uninstall Intel OpenCL SDK, you don't need to uninstall the graphics driver.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Actually it's enough to uninstall Intel OpenCL SDK, you don't need to uninstall the graphics driver.


well yeah this, but i cant figure out how to.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> well yeah this, but i cant figure out how to.


I had that listed in installed programs, I just chose to uninstall it


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> oh yeah?
> Well i told Sethy to tell dark to tell me to tell you to dissable intel HD graphics.


yeah! reps all round


----------



## gamer11200

Some members have declined prizes. As a result, more Private Messages have been sent out. Have you won a prize? Check your Private Messages! You have 24 hours to respond if you have been selected as a winner.


----------



## gamer11200

List of winners are now in the OP next to the prize that they won.

2 prizes were declined by 3 members. So, they will be prizes for BGB26 if the donators choose so.


----------



## Sethy666

Congratz to the winners!


----------



## Rx14

@fortehfun Public thanks for the DOTA 2.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rx14*
> 
> @fortehfun Public thanks for the DOTA 2.


I already had DOTA 2.







Congratz.


----------

